# Getting Even Braver With the Camera



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey is doing better and better with the camera, out of the cage. For a long time we could only take pics when he was in the cage, but now, we can get all kinds of out of cage pics. Yay!

Here are a couple.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

He is so handsome! Milo runs away from me when he sees my phone or the camera coming towards him  Great pics!


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

Yours are afraid of the Camera and mines loooove the camera. They always want to eat it...


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey tries to eat my phone to keep me from taking pics sometimes.  He used to fly away if I tried to take pics while he was out of the cage, but we're able to get within inches of him now, if we work slowly. It has been a long process, but worth the patience.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice pics of Joey!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks.  I haven't gotten any the last couple days. He's mostly in his cage to contain the blizzard of feathers coming from him. He'll come out for a while tomorrow, because it isn't fair to leave him in his cage just because of a heavy molt. I should get some new pics then.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

He is such a little charmer


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

He can be a little charmer, or a little goober.  I got a couple pics today, but his latest obsession is top of the head kisses, so that is what we did any time I got near enough I could have taken pics. Silly boy.


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Love his pics! It's so hard to get a pic of Jarvis. He's always to intrested in the camera or the phone. I like the close up of his crest. So cute..


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's great! Cute photos


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks!  Other than trying to eat my phone a couple times (nothing new there) he is being very patient lately and letting us both take pics close up. He's also loving being in our faces when we bend down to talk to him while he is playing on top of his cage. Little turkey still has no interest in stepping up, but I feel it is getting closer all the time. Yay!


----------

